

Automated brute-force attack against iCloud PIN Lock with this Arduino sketch - orvtech
http://orvtech.com/en/howto/ataque-fuerza-bruta-pin-icloud/

======
orvtech
This is the same Arduino sketch I used to brute-force the EFI Lock but I have
implemented a set of conditional loops to wait the 1, 5 and 15 minutes cycles
that the iCloud Lock PIN implements. I still use the Teensy 3 for automate
this attack which gets done with minimal intervention, just plug it and thats
it.

This is specially useful for those who dont have an apple store nearby or
those who just dont want to deal with "The Geniuses".

